# Help print quality issue with DTG



## petew (Sep 16, 2016)

Hello,
I’m using a DTG custom made printer and having great difficulty with the quality of the prints?
Every so often it prints the image pretty decent, but then on the second/ numerous of times it looks really washed and the details crap. 
I’m using Acro Rip software – inks set at 70% speed set to slow print. I would be grateful for any help/ advice 

I've uploaded a sample of the problem to my profile.


----------



## petew (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,

The best way to wash a printed garment is in to turn it inside-out and wash it in cold water.and cure the printed shirt very carefully.


----------



## petew (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey, thanks for the response. Sorry I didn't mean washed as in washing the garment. I meant washed as the colours are pale and missing in sections of the print. from looking at the ink limit every colours set at 70% but red and blues set at 35% I'm wondering if that's the issue.


----------

